# Do's and don'ts



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Just read the British Embassy do's and don't's on the home page....they are having a laugh aren't they...NO TAILGATING.....they not seen the way people drive over here?????????????????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen an (obvious) British national tailgating mate - perhaps they take notice of what is said?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just had a crazy drive to work where an emirati taught a tailgater who was acting like a jackie to alot of other cars a lesson. I have no idea what happened after he got the car pulled over but something tells me cops were coming. It was scary. I wonder if the Emirati is going to get in trouble for bumping the peugot little car  

All in a days drive.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just like us SAFE Aussie drivers, you brits are such gentlemen PMSL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Just like us SAFE Aussie drivers, you brits are such *gentlemen* PMSL


Are you saying that only the UK *BLOKES* can drive? That'll get a few eyes raised cobber!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

and blackened   but he is correct  :behindsofa:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I just had a crazy drive to work where an emirati taught a tailgater who was acting like a jackie to alot of other cars a lesson. I have no idea what happened after he got the car pulled over but something tells me cops were coming. It was scary. I wonder if the Emirati is going to get in trouble for bumping the peugot little car
> 
> All in a days drive.


I have to say that you p*** off certain people, it ends up being the scariest ride of your life. I've seen people getting chased at high speed simply because they dared to cut off someone. Not something I would want to go through - even watching from a distance, it's absolutely scary and you just wonder how they manage to chase someone else without killing innocent people in the process.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Are you saying that only the UK *BLOKES* can drive? That'll get a few eyes raised cobber!


Here is an example of you *UK BLOKES* and driving........................:clap2::clap2:

Lewis Hamilton charged after hoon driving | Herald Sun


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Only cos he was in Australia and was showing you lot how NOT to drive


----------

